
5 Steps to Finding the Perfect Cultural “Fit” - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/5-Steps-to-Finding-the-Perfect-Cultural-Fit/ba-p/6420
======
davidstrom
Having worked in several organizations which didn't have a fit, this is good
advice.

